# Wohin mit den Radiator?



## Harley1977 (5. September 2019)

Hi zusammen,
Demnächst werde ich den Rechner für meinen Sohn zusammen bauen. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wohin mit dem Radiator der AIO-Wasserkühlung? Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Meshify S2 und die Wasserkühlung Deepcool Castle 360. Radiator davon in die Front einblasend oder in den Deckel ausblasend?

Gruß Alex


----------



## tigra456 (5. September 2019)

Ich habe mich nach dem Video für die Front entschieden...

10:16-10:30

YouTube


----------



## Tra6zon (14. September 2019)

Habe ich auch in der Front eingebaut.
Wenn man *rein logisch* ran geht, macht es nur in der Front sinn, denn dort ziehen die Lüfter frische (kühle) Luft von außen.
Anders ist es, wenn der Radiator im Deckel eingebaut wird. Hier wird die warme Luft von der GraKa gezogen.


----------



## Harley1977 (15. September 2019)

Mussten den Radiator aufgrund der Schraubenlänge in den Deckel bauen. Die Schrauben waren einfach zu kurz für die Front.


----------



## tigra456 (18. September 2019)

Passende Schrauben habe ich schon zig mal in der Bucht nachbestellt....

Sind ja je nach Marke und Modell M3 oder M4....Länge kannst ausmessen....
Da kamen für 8 Schrauben ca. 2-3 Euro....


----------



## the_villaiNs (21. September 2019)

Das Bitwit Video fand ich ziemlich aufschlussreich, was mir sehr bei der Auswahl des Case geholfen hat - hatte ohne Tests immer den Eindruck, dass er oben besser wäre - so bin ich beruhigt ihn vorn einzubauen.


----------

